# Lackplatzer an Carbonrahmen ausbessern



## 12die4 (22. Juli 2010)

Hi,

nachdem ich am Dienstag mit meinem Bike das erste Mal richtig abgeflogen bin, habe ich es heute mal genau inspiziert. Wie erhofft ist nichts kaputt. Aber das Oberrohr hat einen unschönen Lackplatzer abbekommen. Jedenfalls hoffe ich natürlich, dass nur der Lack was abbekommen hat, bin da aber ziemlich optimistisch, da ich das meiste mit meinem Körper abgefedert habe. ^^
An dieser Stelle ist auf etwa 1-2mm Durchmesser der Lack weg und um die Aufprallstelle hat sich auch noch eine "Aura" von etwa 7mm Durchmesser gebildet, wo der Klarlack zwar noch da ist, er sich jedoch vom Trägermaterial gelöst hat (Luftspalt dazwischen, sieht daher weißlich aus).

Ich würde jetzt gerne eine Schönheits-OP vornehmen. Kann man diese Stelle einfach mit einem Lackstift auffüllen, sodass das gröbste unsichtbar wird? Zieht die Flüssigkeit auch so gut in den Luftspalt, dass die "Aura" unsichtbar wird? Die ärgert mich nämlich am meisten.

Oder gibt es eine ganz andere Möglichkeit?

Kann bei Gelegenheit davon auch nochmal ein Foto machen.


----------



## hyrex (22. Juli 2010)

Mahlzeit,
ja, Foto hilft immer.

Von der Beschreibung her hab ich zwei ähnliche Stellen an meinem Rahmen. Habe beide mit durchsichtigem Nagellack behandelt. Das Zeug ist bei der einen Stelle wunderbar reingelaufen, wodurch keine Luftbläschen über geblieben sind. Bei der anderen Stelle hab ichs etwas vermasselt und es ist so eine Luftstelle eingeschlossen worden. Verwendet habe ich den Pinsel vom Nagellack und ne Stecknadel. Den Anschiss von der Scheffin gabs gratis 

Hält jetzt seit knapp zwei Jahren, die Stellen sind nicht größer geworden. Die "gute" Stelle ist fast unsichtbar und die andere halt wie immer.

Habe das so versucht weils mal wieder schnell gehen musste. Da es hält hab ich nix weiter unternommen.
LG, der Hyrex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (22. Juli 2010)

Okay, ich werde dann mal demnächst ein Foto davon machen.

Ich kenne mich mit Nagellack nicht so aus, aber ist der normalerweise nicht recht zähflüssig? Hätte nicht gedacht, dass der den Spalt wirklich gut auffüllt.


----------



## hyrex (22. Juli 2010)

"Ich kenne mich mit Nagellack nicht so aus,"
- Normal, sofern du ein hetero Männchen bist 

War irgendein Nagellack. Gut geschüttelt und dann mit dem Pinsel so reingedengelt. Dann das ganze ein bischen schön verstrichen und gut. Ich hatte das alles bei relativ großer Hitze gemacht (schwarzes Carbonrohr in der Sonne), das wird helfen was die Viskosität angeht. Ob das bei deinem Abplatzer hilft ist jetzt natürlich so ne Sache.

So richtig professionell machst du das mit nass (?) anschleifen und was nicht all. Das ist dann natürlich perfekt. Hab aber weder Schleifpapier noch Lack am Start gehabt. Taugt halt eher als Schnell-Notfall-reparatur.
LG


----------



## 12die4 (22. Juli 2010)

Ja, Anschleifen will ich eigentlich vermeiden, weil direkt an der Stelle ein Schriftzug auf den Rahmen lackiert ist, der beim Anschleifen sicher in Mitleidenschaft gezogen würde.
Daher wäre sowas wie Nagellack oder Lackstift, was einfach den entstandenen Hohlraum durch die Ausnutzung der Kapillarkräfte auffüllt ideal.


----------



## STGT-BIKER (23. Juli 2010)

Hi, ich hatte auch schon das Problem bei meinem Carbon Bike.

Hab dazu bei einer Fachfirma angerufen, die auch Mountainbikerahmen nach Bruch professionell repariert (auch für Hersteller). http://www.carbonform.de/pageID_9145101.html

Danach ist der Ansatz mit Nagellack genau richtig. Der Tip dazu von denen:
50% vom Nagellack ausleeren und mit Aceton (Aphoteke) auffüllen. Dadurch sinkt die Viskosität und der Lack verläuft super, auch in Spalten und Ritzen. 
Damit lassen sich auch sehr gut kleine Kratzer auffüllen und sind anschließend unsichtbar.
Noch ein Tip dazu bei Kratzern. Den Kratzer auffüllen, kurz warten und dann mit einem Tuch quer zum Kratzer drüberwischen.
Wer will kann dann noch mit Politur drüber gehen.

Gruß aus Stuttgart


----------



## 12die4 (23. Juli 2010)

Das ist sehr interessant. Danke für den Tipp. Ist nur merkwürdig, dass man Nagellack mit Aceton (= Nagellackentferner) mischen soll. Nungut, wenn's bei dir geklappt hat, soll's mir Recht sein. 

Ich schätze das Bike zusätzlich in die Sonne zu stellen oder mit einem Strahler aufzuheizen, ist auch nicht verkehrt. Dadurch fließt es vielleicht noch besser und trocknet schneller.


----------



## 12die4 (24. Juli 2010)

So, anbei mal ein Foto vom Lackplatzer. Mir wär vorallem wichtig, dass das Füllmittel die weißliche Aura ausfüllt und unsichtbar macht.

Hab jetzt erstmal Nagellack gekauft (irgendein Nivea Turbo Dry Klarlack). Zum Aceton: Das ist doch ein ziemlich häßliches Lösungsmittel. Greift das wirklich nicht die Epoxidharz-Matrix des CFK an?


----------



## STGT-BIKER (25. Juli 2010)

Nein, das greift nix an. Man braucht ja zum Verdünnen auf gleicher Basis. Wenn der Nagellack den du gekauft hast klar austrocknet siehst da hinter nix meh von. Vorher mal testen. 

Gruss aus Stuttgart


----------



## 12die4 (30. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab heute mal versucht die Stelle auszubessern. Klarer Nagellack etwa 1:1 mit Aceton aus der Apotheke gemischt. Leider es das Zeug nicht geschafft, den Luftspalt komplett auszufüllen. Es zog nur etwa bis zur Hälfte ein. Entsprechend ist noch ein heller Ring zu sehen. Was mach ich nun? Weiter drauf tupfen hat nichts gebracht. Muss ich jetzt die Stelle doch abschleifen?

Ich habe mittlerweile auch gemerkt, dass der Schaden nicht durch einen Stein, sondern den Schalthebel entstanden ist, der beim Sturz mit dem Lenker weggeschlagen ist. Gibt es irgendeinen Trick, soetwas in Zukunft vorzubeugen? Stürze wird man ja nie zu 100% vermeiden können. Hilft es ein Stückchen Moosgummi an die Stelle am Schalthebel zu kleben? Ich schätze, dass sowas nicht lange halten wird. Oder reicht vielleicht schon ein Stückchen dieser klaren Rahmenschutzfolie am Rahmen, wie ich sie auch schon an den Stellen verklebt habe, wo die Schaltzüge anliegen?


----------



## hyrex (31. Juli 2010)

Das mit dem Lufteinschluss ist ärgerlich. Punktier doch die Stelle mit einer Nadel. Ggf. kannst du mit einer feinen Spritze arbeiten und was von dem Zeug unterspritzen. Etwas mehr Verdünnung rein.
Zum Bremshebel: Grade so fest schrauben das der sich mit etwas Gewalt noch bewegen lässt. Das sollte helfen.
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (31. Juli 2010)

Um mit ner Nadel durch den Klarlack zu kommen, müsste ich glaube ich schon ziemlich Gewalt anwenden. Außerdem reicht es ja nicht, den Nagellack reinzukriegen, die Luft muss ja gleichzeitig auch raus. Mehr Verdünnung macht Sinn. Aber da jetzt die Öffnung mit Lack verschlossen ist, kann auch keine Kapillarkraft mehr wirken.

Spritze? Seit ich das Heroin Spritzen aufgegeben habe, kann ich damit nicht mehr dienen. ^^


----------

